# Hi All NI folks



## CBR600rr (Apr 15, 2007)

Just thought i would say Hi to all the NI folks :wave:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi and welcome.. where in NI ru?


----------



## CBR600rr (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Ronnie

Lisburn more or less


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cool there are a good few from Lisburn ,Lurgan and Portadown on here!!!


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey! Welcome to DW!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello there, welcome to DW


----------



## matty_corsa (Dec 19, 2006)

hello


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

hello there! welcome to detailing world


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome!

How unfortunate that you live in Lisburn, Ruth lives there 


lol


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Gaz VW said:


> How unfortunate that you live in Lisburn, Ruth lives there


lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Gaz VW said:


> Welcome!
> 
> How unfortunate that you live in Lisburn, Ruth lives there
> 
> lol


Wait til i get my hands on you  ya little scamp GRR

Hi and welcome :thumb:


----------

